# One tag a day.



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

My two flocks all disappeared in the middle of November and I haven't seen a turkey since. I shot one with my crossbow in late October while deer hunting, I had used my clearing bolt to shoot it, then once the temps have dropped just before Thanksgiving they vanished.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

I think the raccoons and possums are doing a job on the eggs.Last spring in June and July I saw a lot of hens but very few had any young ones


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

For last 4-5 years I have seen very healthy numbers of poults in spring, though I too have thought about trapping/shooting every **** and possum I see but more for the benefit of the few remaining pheasant in the area, not necessarily the turkeys.


----------

